# Stream Issues



## Devin Klee (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey all,
I bought a stream over the summer to be able to access my home DVR and stream while living in the dorm. I stream on a Galaxy S6 Edge/android tablet and it just doesn't seem to work. Most shows and live recordings will play fine for a little bit then constantly throttle resolution and skip and buffer until it fails to stream. Am I doing something wrong? I contacted TiVO support and they said that resetting my modem/router/stream device should make it work, but I'm not so sure. BTW I use a fairly strong WiFi connection.
Thanks


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

The Streams many problems are well documented here. Far too many for me to go into. Just read the posts here, and you'll understand. Even watching shows transferred to the mobile device will not always work because you are prompted to Sing In, but, of course, you don't have internet access because that is why one transfers the show to the mobile device. Even if it does work, some content will not stream do to some restrictions honored by TiVo.

FWIW, I would get a Slingbox for streaming. You can't transfer a show to view without internet access, but the Slingbox WORKS, slings good quality PQ in even slow/low bandwidth connections and you can have the full TiVo experience. It does take over the box at home, but you can do what a lot of people here who use Slingbox do, and that is to connect it to a TiVo Mini (using the Mini as your streaming source means it will not affect or take over the main TiVo DVR box) using the COMPONENT breakout cable for analog HD. Don't connect using HDMI because it won't pass copyright protected channels, of which there are many, but using analog (the HD COMPONENT break out cable is best) will ensure ALL content is passed along for streaming with no restrictions.

The Mini works well INSIDE my LAN, but anything Out of Home can be a PITA, and there are all sorts of nutty work arounds that take time and trouble for things just to return as un-usble as before. I use the Stream for watching on my Amazon Fire TV in the house, or tablets in the house, but that's it! For out of home streaming I use the Slingbox, and it works great.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, just another in a long line of Tivo half-assed solutions that are never fleshed out. It would seem obvious that it should work as well as a Sling so you wouldn't have to buy one, but it doesn't.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Devin Klee said:


> Hey all,
> I bought a stream over the summer to be able to access my home DVR and stream while living in the dorm. I stream on a Galaxy S6 Edge/android tablet and it just doesn't seem to work. Most shows and live recordings will play fine for a little bit then constantly throttle resolution and skip and buffer until it fails to stream. Am I doing something wrong? I contacted TiVO support and they said that resetting my modem/router/stream device should make it work, but I'm not so sure. BTW I use a fairly strong WiFi connection.
> Thanks


I use a Samsung Galaxy S6 edge 64GB and a Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 32GB (+128GB sdcard) to stream while away from home. What you weren't clear on was what data source are you having trouble on. While streaming via 4G during commuting I sometimes pass through areas where the signal drops to 3G causing pause, and often failure. Try downloading to the device and watch the downloading copy.

I seldom experience issues while on Wi-Fi away from home except when the internet connection is only basic (less than 10Mbps and shared)


----------

